# Fluval 205/206 with 10mm lily pipe



## ff82003 (10 Jan 2012)

hello guys, im planning on ordering a fluval 205/206 for my 30l nano tank.

I've been looking on the internet to find  suitable glassware which at the moment the 10mm lily pipe seem to suit my tank the most.

As i understand 205 uses a 12mm/16mm tubing and the 10mm lily pipe uses 8/12mm pipe, so how do i reduce my hose size from 12mm/16mm to 8/12mm? Do i just get a 12mm to 8mm reducer and a 8/12mm tubing to connect them together?  :?


----------



## Antipofish (10 Jan 2012)

Reducing your hose size will restrict flow and you dont really want to do that, why not go for the next size up lily pipe ?


----------



## Alastair (10 Jan 2012)

Why not just go for the 12/13mm lily pipe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2012)

I understand your issue, normal sized glassware in a 30l tank looks daft IMO. You want to use the nano stuff right? You can buy reducers from most aquatic stores, they will cost a couple of quid each. 

One thing I would check is that the glassware you're after is actually 10mm, generally they are 13mm OD?


----------



## ff82003 (10 Jan 2012)

the 13mm is just way too big for my little tank    I think the only glassware i can use are the nano one which are 10mm one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Infl ... 2a03b92605

What reducer would i need to reduce the pipe size?


----------

